# cloudy water



## Fadetoblack188 (Jan 29, 2009)

my water seems to be getting a bit cloudy.. What can that be from?... i would list my paramiters but , lately money has been tight and havnt been able to afford a water testing kit. ive been doing my water changes once a week. Any ideas


----------



## kurb (Dec 8, 2008)

you probably need to vacuum your gravel


----------



## robert69 (Jul 16, 2005)

fadetoblack - sounds like your tank might be going thru a mini-cycle. I have had this happen to me on numerous occasions even when my water parameters have been in good ranges. The way I solved the cloudiness was by adding bacteria that I bought at my local fish store. Go pick up a bottle and follow the directions on the bottle. This has ALWAYS fixed my cloudy water. Also, keep up with your water changes every 1-2 weeks. Hope this helps : )


----------



## SeedlessOne (Nov 21, 2006)

You really need to post your parms. Take a water sample to a pet store and have them check it for you. It cost like a buck.


----------



## robert69 (Jul 16, 2005)

fadetoblack - If you have a PetSmart nearby, stop in there. The bacteria bottle is only $3-$4. This works for me everytime. Try it, you have nothing to lose.


----------



## SeedlessOne (Nov 21, 2006)

^^^you are suggesting him put something into his tank without knowing anything about it. That may not be his problem. There is no point guessing. He needs to check his water parms and then go from there.


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

if it is cloudy just after a water change, it could be an algae bloom. I try to clean my tanks and filters on different days.
-g


----------



## robert69 (Jul 16, 2005)

He said he doesn't know the water parameters! From past experience, I gave him my best advice. It is NOT going to hurt his fish if he adds beneficial bacteria to his tank....


----------

